# <<<<< friday pictures >>>>>



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Granddaughter....as Iron Man Ballerina 










Early morning drifting...


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

Driving down the deer lease road. I sent this from my phone and cant rotate either one. A little help would be nice.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

Valentines fishing


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Took my daughter for collagen injection in her lips
1 before
2 after




actually a before and after of a faceplant


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

watching the sunrise on the side of 290.. waiting for tow truck to get here

KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!


----------



## Tall Texan (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Yellow Mouth Chaser said:


> Driving down the deer lease road. I sent this from my phone and cant rotate either one. A little help would be nice.


Here ya go.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Yellow Mouth Chaser said:


> Valentines fishing


Again.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Lil Roy bowed up with a big red!


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

Foundation over kill on a beach house!

Beautiful sun sets on the bay!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

marshhunter said:


> watching the sunrise on the side of 290.. waiting for tow truck to get here
> 
> KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!


got to work..


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Bocephus said:


> Granddaughter....as Iron Man Ballerina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iron Man ballerina. Now that's a movie I would actually pay to see!! LOL! Great picture!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

*Sunrise*

Lake Livingston this morning


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

marshhunter said:


> got to work..


Whats wrong with it??


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Saw this on Monday morning. The right rear tire was throwing pieces of rubber everywhere, and it was almost down too the rim. LOL.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

MMM fresh crappie and shrimp


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Pet Spoon said:


> Lake Livingston this morning


Sure hope you are catching me some crappie.

Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Christopher won mutton bustin' Monday night at the SA Rodeo. I'll try to post the video. He pretty much stole the show just being himself. Proud of that boy!!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Working working!!!









Tarpon came out awesome!!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

"Mine mine mine mine mine...."
Yes, those are all seagulls in the neighborhood pond!



Don't mess with my boy!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

surf_ox said:


> Whats wrong with it??


transmission, was driving about 65 then all of a sudden I had no gear, didn't make any grinding noises or anything, dropped it into 3rd looking for a gear because I was in left hand lane, and there was nothing there... got all the way over luckily, its on the way to the shop now, I had 0 forward gears.. I will be selling this truck very soon. thinking next truck will be a stick shift, im tired of replacing transmissions in trucks.

KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

"Donkey Ball" at Barbers Hill High School on Tuesday night. I've never witnessed such a thing. It was a low scoring event to say the least.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

I took Paige and Emma to go see Princess Claire. For those of you who are unaware of who Princess Claire is...Here you go. 
http://www.click2houston.com/news/h...ife/-/1735978/24552476/-/xqf52dz/-/index.html

And another...
http://www.gofundme.com/ClaireLankford

Last pic is my dinner from Wednesday  Best salad ever!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

My niece (wifes worthless pos brother) that lives with my wife and I on a hunt last weekend. She went on a whim so no camo or boots but she did have the parka and burlap in the field. Not ready to shoot bb's but loved being out there.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

*Throw Backs*

Fishing with Aqua Pimp
Dirty boy
My Daddy
Jetty Fishing
Dirtbike fun

All old pics


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> I took Paige and Emma to go see Princess Claire. For those of you who are unaware of who Princess Claire is...Here you go.
> http://www.click2houston.com/news/h...ife/-/1735978/24552476/-/xqf52dz/-/index.html
> 
> And another...
> ...


Saw that on the PM news last night.. Absolutely wonderful for all you folks to turn out for that poor little gal... Kudos to you JL for taking part..


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Princess Sadie has taken over the house. LOL


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Tall1 said:


> View attachment 1133369
> 
> "Donkey Ball" at Barbers Hill High School on Tuesday night. I've never witnessed such a thing. It was a low scoring event to say the least.


I did it....many years ago.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Princess Sadie has taken over the house. LOL
> 
> View attachment 1133561


You should pick up all of your chew toys before the pup gets a hold of them.:brew:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

all i got.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

carryyourbooks said:


> all i got.


:rotfl::rotfl::ac550::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Ring Ring.... Dinner is Served*

Time for a Huevo Ranchero with local fresh eggs

Lobstah Cocktail

Quick Grill Mix - Sweet Pappas

Braised Ground Lamb , spaghetti squash topped with a fresh thick sauce

Feech Tacos with a Mango Ginger Lime Salsa

Fiesta Cheeken - Daughter Request

Suffering Succotash

Caribbean Rubbed Prime Rib.. Thats enough beef for a while. Time to get Feeching, Catching and cooking da Catch. still waiting on me boat..


----------



## POCaddict (Oct 5, 2011)

My nephew playing in the Astros High School baseball experience @ The Juice Box last night. He played SS and also got a hit! He was on cloud 9 to say the least!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*Friday Pics*

BBQ
My Valentines Dinner for Wife & Daughter.
My UDS working great as usual.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

An old pic I found. Not a bad day juggin.:dance:


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

Super fan!!

Who needs a lowering kit for their blazer...... Just get a bigger logo for the hitch that'll fix it!


----------



## jamaicablonde (Nov 6, 2008)

*old fishing pic*

started fishing very young. My brother liked eating them more than catching them so I had to take up the slack! This was in Okla. in the 50's.


----------



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

*New pup*

New pup with his hard life---lol


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

HAYWIREZ said:


> New pup with his hard life---lol


Nice, glad he found a great home.
I still have one of his brothers left. Sure would like to see him go to another 2cooler. I saw his sister on CORNHUSKERS post earlier. pretty kewl little dogs and full of love.
What did y'all name him?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Re-post from the flyfishing board:

Spent 2 days sight-casting the south Louisiana marsh for bull reds on the fly w/ Capt. Scott Null. All 8 of the reds I caught in 2 days would have been personal bests for me on the fly.
I landed 8 reds with the smallest being 29" and 9# and the largest 39" and 24#. 5 of my reds went over 20#. I also caught a 5# black drum and a nice sized sheepshead (my first on the fly). My fishing partner caught 5 reds with his largest going 42" & 25# and his smallest going about 14#. He also caught about a 15# drum and a 7-8# sheepshead.
All the fish were sight-cast in skinny water and caught on "redfish crack."








































Here's my 39"- and even cooler (at least to me) was catching it on a vintage Fin-Nor reel and vintage fiberglass Fenwick rod:


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

A few pictures from fishing with my dad this past weekend.


----------



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

mstrelectricman said:


> Nice, glad he found a great home.
> I still have one of his brothers left. Sure would like to see him go to another 2cooler. I saw his sister on CORNHUSKERS post earlier. pretty kewl little dogs and full of love.
> What did y'all name him?


WIFE & DAUGHTER went with JJ as in JJ WATT


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

I hope to get the slab for our new house poured Monday
Deer for a few days aga.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Bocephus said:


> I did it....many years ago.


So did you buck that young man off or not??? :rotfl:


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

Haute Pursuit said:


> So did you buck that young man off or not??? :rotfl:


Green to you sir!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

No kids so here's a pic of my two manly guard dogs, not sure but I believe they're half pit half Rottweiler


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

just got back from getting me a grilled muffaletta and a cold bud light!


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Couple of pics from Arkansas last week...

Decent brown from the Spring river on my new fly pattern...










Norfork Rainbow


----------



## Roentgen (Aug 24, 2006)

*Guadalupe River*

Victoria, TX


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

so mistreated

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

